# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  بعض عجائب واسرار مثلث برمودا الشهير

## Ahmad zo3bi

دمشق - صحيفة تشرين

 

لم يتمكن الإنسان رغم سعة معرفته وعلومه في العصر الحديث من الكشف عن ظواهر غامضة لاتزال تحدث باستمرار في مناطق عديدة من الأرض مثيرة الاستغراب والتساؤل، رغم أن بعضها يسبب الكوارث ويهلك آلاف الضحايا. 

ولعل أغرب تلك الظواهر التي تحدث في بعض أنحاء الأرض (مثلث برمودا) القاتل وبحر الشيطان قرب سواحل اليابان وكلاهما يشكل خطراً على السفن والطائرات التي تختفي دون أن تترك أثراً.. ورغم المبالغة أحياناً في رواية الحكايا والقصص عن (مثلث برمودا) إلا أنه من الثابت قطعاً أن منطقة المثلث المذكور (وهي تمتد من جزيرة برمودا شمالاً حتى فلوريدا جنوباً ثم من خلال جزر البهاما بعيداً عن بورتوريكو غرباً حوالي /40/درجة طول قبل أن تتجه من جديد صوب برمودا). هذه المنطقة كانت مسرحاً لأحداث مأساوية بدأت تظهر بشكل واضح منذ الخامس من كانون الأول عام 1945، حيث لفتت الأنظار إليها منذ ذلك التاريخ. وحين رصدت قبل ذلك التاريخ أيضاً تبين أن أحداثاً جسيمة قد وقعت فيها، حدد أول تاريخ لها بـ/1800/ميلادية. ‏ 

ورغم كل الفرضيات والاحتمالات التي وضعها العلماء الذين درسوا المنطقة فإن أسراراً غريبة لاتزال مجهولة وبعيدة عن التفسير المنطقي ومدعاة للتساؤل والحيرة.. ‏ 



ما هي ظاهرة مثلث برمودا؟ وما هي آخر النظريات العلمية التي تفسر حوادث اختفاء السفن والطائرات فيه؟ ‏ 

هذا ما سنحاول الإجابة عليه مستعرضين أيضاً آخر نظرية أعلن عنها مؤخراً العالم الروسي (هنريك تلالايفسكي). ‏ 

في بحر سارغاس اختفت مئات السفن والبواخر والقوارب الصغيرة وسفن الشحن، وتشير التسجيلات الى أن أول اختفاء رصد كان عام /1800/ حيث اختفت سفينة أمريكية وعلى متنها /340/ بحاراً في كانون الثاني من ذلك العام. 

‏ 

وفي /20/آب من العام نفسه، اختفت السفينة الأمريكية (بكونغ) وعلى متنها /90/شخصاً، دون أن تترك أثراً.. وفي التاسع من تشرين الأول عام /1814/ اختفت الباخرة (واسب) وعلى متنها /140/بحاراً. وبعدعشر سنوات في 28 تشرين الأول عام /1824/ اختفت (وايلد كات_ القطة المتوحشة) وعلى متنها /14/بحاراً، وفي عام /1880/ في الخامس عشر من كانون الثاني اختفت الباخرة (أتلانتا) وعلى متنها /290/شخصاً، وفي عام /1918/ اختفت (سكايلوب) بحمولتها وطاقمها الذي تكوّن من /309/ أشخاص. ‏ 

واستمر اختفاء السفن وبعضها لم يسجل في السجلات إضافة لمئات القوارب الصغيرة والسفن الشراعية وقوارب الصيد. ‏ 

في ليلة الثالث_ الرابع من تشرين الأول عام /1951/ اختفت السفينة الحربية البرازيلية (سان باولو) بسرعة كبيرة دون أن تترك أثراً.. وقد أثار اختفاؤها ضجة كبيرة في المنطقة، وجندت مئات الطائرات وسفن الإنقاذ للبحث عنها أو عن حطامها، دون جدوى، ولعل أكبر حادث أثار الرعب والهلع لدى السلطات الأمريكية هو اختفاء الغواصة (سكوربيون) عام /1968/ وبداخلها /90/رجلاً. 

‏ 

وفي الخامس من كانون الأول عام /1945/ قامت خمس طائرات تابعة للبحرية الأمريكية من قاعدة (فورت لادرديل) في رحلات استطلاعية تدريبية اعتيادية بوقود يكفيها لآلاف الأميال، كانت الساعة الثانية ظهراً والشمس ساطعة والرياح الشمالية شرقية معتدلة، وفي الساعة الثالثة والربع بعد انتهاء التدريبات تلقّى برج المراقبة رسالة غريبة من قائد التشكيل: «الموقف غير مفهوم، لم نعد نرى طريق الغرب.. كل شيء يبدو معطلاً، لا نعرف أين نحن وفي أي اتجاه؟» وبعد دقائق تلقّى البرج كلمات جديدة «أحاول أن أجد القاعدة كأنني فوق كنيسة لكنني لا أستطيع تعيين انخفاضها وجهة البرج» وأجابه البرج: «طر شمالاً حيث تكون الشمس جهة الشاطئ تصل القاعدة». أجاب: «طرنا قبل قليل فوق إحدى الجزر الصغيرة ولم نشاهد جزراً أخرى» كان يبدو أنهم فقدوا اتجاههم تماماً، وصار البرج لا يسمع أحاديث الطيارين بسبب التشويش ولم يتمكن من إيصال نداءاته إليهم؛ ولكنه كان يتلقى نتفاً من أحاديثهم فيما بينهم التي دارت حول نفاد الوقود والبوصلات المجنونة.. ‏ 

أعلنت حالة الطوارئ في القاعدة وفي نحو الساعة الرابعة بعد الظهر تلقّى البرج النداء التالي: «لسنا متأكدين أين نحن، نعتقد أن مكاننا يبعد (225)ميلاً باتجاه الشمال الغربي من القاعدة، قد نكون اجتزنا فلوريدا ونحن فوق خليج المكسيك..» أخذ الصوت يضعف وكان آخر ما تلقى البرج: «كأن ما نراه هو ماء أبيض، لقد ضعنا تماماً».. وكانت السفينة (مارتن ماريز) قد انطلقت بطاقم من ثلاثة عشر شخصاً في إنقاذ الطائرات قبل دقائق من سماع آخر نداءات طاقم الرحلة، وبعد قليل تلقّى البرج أيضاً رسالة من (مارتن ماريز): «هناك رياح قوية على ارتفاع ستة آلاف قدم» وكانت تلك آخر الكلمات، حيث اختفت هي الأخرى ليصبح عدد الطائرات المفقودة ستاً بدلاً من خمس، ولم يكن بالإمكان وقتذاك البحث عن الطائرات المفقودة بإرسال طائرات أخرى لأن الظلام قد حلّ رغم أن سفن وزوارق خفر السواحل قد استمرت نشيطة طوال الليل لتبحث عن المفقودين دون جدوى، ومع تباشير الفجر انطلقت نحو /316/ طائرة من بينها /76/ طائرة إنقاذ للبحث عن آثار حطام الطائرة المفقودة واشتركت في البحث مئات من الطائرات الخاصة وزوارق المغامرين ويخوت السباق وعدة غواصات وثمانية عشر زورقاً للبحرية الأمريكية مسحت /380/ألف ميل في الأطلسي والبحر الكاريبي وخليج المكسيك والجزر القريبة من فلوريدا، وزادت ساعات الطيران عن أربعة آلاف ساعة، ولم يتم العثور على شيء ولا حتى أثر صغير أو خشبة طافية. ‏ 

_ هل انفجرت الطائرات دفعة واحدة ولم تترك أثراً؟ ‏ 

_ هل الماء الأبيض يشير للضباب؟ ‏ 

_ إذا لم تنفجر الطائرات، فلماذا لم تهبط إحداها هبوطاً اضطرارياً والبحر هادئ والسماء صافية وتجهيز زوارق النجاة لا يستغرق أكثر من دقيقة؟ ‏ 

ثم ما هو سبب الانفجار، هل هناك تخريب مقصود وممن؟ ‏ 

أسئلة محيّرة وبعضها غير منطقي ولكنها ترددت عند العديد من الناس في القاعدة وبين المسؤولين في لجان البحث والتقصّي. ‏ 

في الثالث من تموز عام /1947/ اختفت طائرة من نوع (سي_54) بطاقم من ستة أشخاص وهي تطير برحلة اعتيادية من برمودا الى شاطئ النخيل، وبعد أن أجرت السفن مسحاً لمئة ألف ميل مربع من البحر، عثر على وسائل ومقاعد وأنابيب أوكسجين ولم يعثر على حطام ولم يتأكد الباحثون أن تلك الأشياء للطائرة نفسها. ‏ 

وفي التاسع والعشرين من كانون الثاني عام /1948/ اختفت طائرة بريطانية اسمها (ستار تايغر) بطاقم من ستة أشخاص و/25/راكباً بينهم ضابط متميز في الحرب العالمية الثانية، وبعد يومين من البحث عثر على صناديق خزانات وقود تخص الطائرة ولكن في موقع بعيد مئات الأميال عن خط سيرها الجوّي. ‏ 

وفي 28كانون الأول من العام نفسه اختفت طائرة ركاب من طراز (دي.سي3) وعلى متنها /36/راكباً وكانت في طريقها الى (ميامي) قادمة من (سان جوان)، وغطت الطائرات والسفن الباحثة مساحة /300/ألف ميل مربع دون العثور على أثر. ‏ 

وفي السابع عشر من كانون الثاني عام /1949/ اختفت الطائرة (ستاراريل) وعلى متنها /20/شخصاً من بينهم طاقمها المكوّن من سبعة أشخاص، وقد أبلغ قائدها بعد ساعة من الإقلاع أن الطقس جيد وكل شيء يسير على أتم وجه، كانت الطائرة في رحلة اعتيادية بين برمودا وجامايكا، ثم اختفت الطائرة دون أثر، وقد حلّقت /72/ طائرة جنباً الى جنب ومسحت /50/ألف ميل مربع دون جدوى فلم يعثر على أي أثر. ‏ 

لعل أغرب الحوادث التي حدثت، هي تلك التي حدثت لطواقم السفن والزوارق دون أن تختفي تلك السفن والزوارق نفسها في عام /1840/ اختفى بحّارة وطاقم السفينة (رونالي) المسجلة في هافانا. ‏ 

وفي 26شباط عام /1855/ اختفى طاقم السفينة (جيمس تشيستر)، وكذلك اختفى طاقم (لين أوستن) ناقلة البضائع الأمريكية عام /1881/ وقبلها (دي غاريتا) البريطانية (في تشرين الثاني عام /1972 التي اختفى طاقمها ولم يعبث ببضائعها ومعداتها)، وفي عام /1902/ في أوائل تشرين الأول اختفى طاقم (مزيا) الألمانية، كما اختفى طاقم (كارل يزنغ) الأمريكية في شباط /1921/ ولدى فحصها تبيّن أن الطعام كان جاهزاً ومرتباً ولكن لا أثر للطاقم. ‏ 

واختفى في 3شباط عام /1940/ طاقم (غلوريا كولايت) كما اختفت قوارب النجاة من على سطحها. وعثر على السفينة (روبيكون) في 22تشرين الأول عام /1944/ دون طاقم وليس على متنها سوى كلب جائع. ‏ 

وحدث كذلك أيضاً أن اختفت أطقم وبحّارة مئات الزوارق واليخوت في المنطقة إضافة لسفن الشحن. ‏ 

وقدر أنه من عام /1945/ حتى عام /1970 فقط اختفت مئة سفينة وطائرة، وفقدت /100/ألف ضحية بشرية في منطقة المثلث المذكور الذي كان يسمى قبل ذلك التاريخ بمثلث الشيطان أو (مقبرة السفن في الأطلسي) أو (بحر الشؤم) كما حدثت حوادث كثيرة أخرى في السبعينيات والثمانينيات ولكنها لم تصل الى أعداد مرعبة، كالسابق ؛لأن الإبحار أو الطيران فوق المنطقة عُدَّ مغامرة على السفن أو الخطوط الجوية، لذلك تجنب جميعها ذلك الطريق كما تجنبت البواخر بحر (سارغاس) في قلب مثلث برمودا. ‏ 

ولكن ماذا قال الذين نجوا؟ وما هي التفسيرات العلمية لتلك الحوادث؟ ‏ 

اتفق جميع الناجين من حوادث مثلث برمودا سواء في الطائرات أو السفن أو الزوارق، أو اليخوت والمراكب الصغيرة على الأقوال الآتية: ‏ 

_ حدث ارتجاج كبير في الطائرة لمدة ربع ساعة ظلت فيها الطائرة تعلو وتهبط. ‏ 

_ كانت هناك دوّامة بحرية هائلة وضباب كثيف لفّ السفن رغم أن الوقت كان ظهراً والسماء صافية والطقس جميلاً.

 ‏ 

_ كنا في منطقة فوق سطح الماء عمقها /600/ قامة والبوصلة كانت تدور بعكس عقارب الساعة، وكانت الضوضاء شديدة وفجأة ظهر وكأن الماء يندفع في كل اتجاه حتى لم نعد نعرف أين الأفق، إذ اختلطت السماء مع مياه البحر وتوقفت المولدات وازداد هياج البحر، وبدا لنا وكأن شيئاً يحاول جرنا للخلف، كان حبل القطر مشدوداً تماماً ونحن نجر باخرة فارغة فيها نثرات البترول.. رغم أن سفينتنا كانت بقوة ألفي حصان وطولها /50/متراً، كما كان طول باخرة الشحن /280/متراً ووزنها آلاف الأطنان، اختفت باخرة الشحن فجأة وانقطع الحبل الذي يربطها بسفينتنا، كان لون الماء حليبياً، شاهدنا أنواراً غريبة في الجو والبحر. ‏ 

_ كانت الأجنحة تتلون بالأخضر رغم أنها مطلية بلون فاتح، والبوصلة تدور ببطء، وبعد أن كان مؤشر الوقود يشير الى النصف أصبح يشير الى (الكامل) والمقود الآلي جذب الطائرة لأقصى اليمين، استعملت عندها المقود اليدوي، توهجت الطائرة، كان الوهج قوياً الى حد يغشي البصر، لم أتمكن من رؤية النجوم رغم أن الوقت كان ليلاً، تعاظم الوهج لدقائق ثم أخذ يخبو بالتدريج وعادت الآلات للعمل. ‏ 

_ ارتفع الماء من المحيط بشكل دائري كما لو أنه نتج عن انفجار نووي بقطر قدّر بنصف ميل وارتفاع كبير. ولم يسجل في ذلك الوقت أي زلزال أو هزة أرضية في المنطقة. ‏ 

_ شوهدت أنوار ساطعة تتحرك وتمسح سطح المياه. ‏ 

_ بدت ثلاثة أجسام مضيئة تتحرك وتختفي في منطقة مظلمة ذات خطوط.. ‏ 

لأن حوادث الاختفاء كانت غريبة ومذهلة أحياناً، فإن تفسير أسبابها كان أحياناً غريباً وغير مقنع، ولنستعرض هذه التفسيرات مع تحفظنا البالغ على بعضها. ‏ 

ہ تقع المنطقة ضمن تيارات بحرية تتجه شمالاً قد تكون السبب في الكوارث، ولاسيما أن سرعة تلك التيارات تقارب عشرة أميال في الساعة. ‏ 

ہ قد تكون المنطقة مزروعة بالألغام البحرية والقنابل المتفجرة التي خلفتها الحروب السابقة .ولكن هذا التعليل غير مقنع إطلاقاً، لأن هذه المتفجرات مهما كانت كبيرة لا تكفي لتبرير اختفاء العديد من السفن والزوارق عدا أنها لا تؤثر على الطائرات أيضاً. ‏ 

ہ تحطمت مئات السفن على الجرف الصخري ودفنت في الرمال تماماً لأن تيار الخليج يجلب معه كميات هائلة من الرمال؛ ولكن ماذا عن اختفاء الطائرات؟ ‏ 

ہ أيضاً سوّغ البعض اختفاء السفن بوجود حفر زرقاء منتشرة بين الصخور الكلسية تحت الماء خلال جزر البهاما، كانت كهوفاً في الماضي، وعندما ارتفع الماء في العصر الجليدي الثالث قبل /12/ألف أو /15/ألف سنة، أصبحت على عمق نحو /500/متر، تقود هذه الكهوف الى تشعّبات في الحفر الكلسية متصلة بالبحيرات في جزر الباهاما، وفي إحدى الجزر فوجئ الناس ذات يوم بوجود سمكة قرش في بحيرة داخل الجزيرة، مع أن هذا النوع من الأسماك لم يظهر من قبل في الجزيرة، ما يدل على أنها متصلة بالبحر بكهوف طويلة تسللت من إحداها سمكة القرش تلك، وهناك عدة كهوف في المحيط الأطلسي تشبه هذه الكهوف، وقد لاحظ الغطاسون أنها تتشعب مثل كهوف اليابسة ولهذه التشعبات اتجاهات محيّرة، كان بعضها دقيقاً لدرجة أنه يشبه نحت يد بشرية مدرّبة. ‏ 

وهذه الكهوف قد تسبّب دوّامات بحرية، يمكنها ابتلاع السفن والقوارب وهي كثيرة في منطقة المثلث المذكور. ‏ 

إن الموج الناتج عن المد الفجائي والزوابع التي تحصل في بعض الفصول بشكل فجائي، قد تؤدي لرفع أعمدة هائلة من المياه الى الفضاء، يمكن لهذه الأعمدة أن تجرف أي طائرة أو أي زورق أو باخرة تقترب منها. ‏ 

الأمواج الناتجة عن انزلاقات في القشرة الأرضية تحت الماء يمكنها أن تبتلع السفن وتؤثر على الطائرات أيضاً وهي أقل شدّة من الموجات الناتجة عن الزلازل. ‏ 

وقد تكون تلك الزلازل ذات منشأ مغناطيسي تحطّم الطائرات والسفن ولها صفة الديمومة في المنطقة. ‏ 

وفي كتابه (المقر المفقود) يؤكد (جون سبنسر) أن منطقة المثلث تخضع لسيطرة كائنات عاقلة من عوالم أخرى هي التي تأخذ السفن والطائرات بقوة هائلة كأنها تنتزعها انتزاعاً. ‏ 

يقول (ايفان اندرسون) العالم المعروف: «لم نستبعد وجود تطوّر حضاري تحت الماء؟ المياه تشغل ثلاثة أرباع كوكب الأرض في حين لا تشغل اليابسة سوى الربع وأغلب بقاع اليابسة غير مسكون، فما الذي يمنع وجود حضارة متطورة لكائنات عاقلة قد تكون متطورة عن البشر تحت الماء؟..»؟ ‏ 

عدة مرّات شوهدت أجسام تتحرك تحت الماء وتخرج منه بسرعة خارقة متجهة نحو الفضاء الخارجي، كأنها تعمل على الطاقة الذرية؛ طاقة الاندماج النووي وليس الانشطار.. كما شوهدت أيضاً أجسام مجهولة الهوية في المنطقة في أوقات مختلفة. ‏ 

في مجلة البانوراما الروسية عدد /95/ وفي مقال خاص شرح (كروشيلينيتسكي) نظرية (هنريك تلالايفسكي) حول مثلث برمودا وقد وضع العالم الكبير نظريته التي تؤكد وجود تباين في طبيعة التسارع الانتقالي والتسارع الدوراني، فالجسم أثناء الدوران ينخفض وزنه بل يكتسب وزناً سالباً عند بلوغ سرعة الدوران حدها الحرج. وفي إطار نظرية الوزن المفقود استطاع (تلالايفسكي) تعليل طبيعة الإعصار الرياحي الذي يستطيع أن يرفع وينقل لمسافات بعيدة كتلاً هائلة من الأجسام مثل المباني الضخمة.. واكتشاف علماء المحيط وجود دوامات متكونة في أعمق المياه، دفع العالم الكبير الى فكرة تفسير ألغاز مثلث برمودا بنظريته التي تقوم على الهندسة الفراغية التي طوّرها (فلينسر) لا على هندسة (ريمان). ‏ 

ويعلل (تلالايفسكي) بعض الحوادث الفريدة التي حدثت في تاريخ الطيران فيقول: «في أوائل السبعينيات اختفت من على شاشة الرادار في مطار (ميامي) الأمريكي طائرة ركاب قبل هبوطها بعشرين دقيقة، وعادت الرادارات واكتشفتها بعد عشر دقائق ولم يلفت نظر الركاب أو الطاقم أثناء التحليق حدوث شيء غير عادي، ولكن هبطت الطائرة متأخرة عشر دقائق، ومعلوم حسب نظرية النسبية لإينشتاين: ان الزمن لا يتوقف إلا إذا كانت الطائرة تطير بسرعة الضوء البالغة /300/ألف كيلومتر في الثانية.. وهذا مستحيل. ‏ 

إذاً ما هو السر؟ ‏ 

يقول (تلالايفسكي) شارحاً نظريته: «حسب المبدأ الذي وضعته فإن الجسم الدوار يقل وزنه عموماً وكلّما ازدادت الكتلة الابتدائية له كانت الزيادة أكبر، وهذا ما يحدث في منطقة برمودا، حيث يظهر شذوذ للجاذبية في مركز الدوامات البحرية الهائلة، فإذا وقعت سفينة ما في مركز دوران الدوامة فإنها تتعرض لقوة جاذبية جبارة تغرقها في الحال. كما يحدث ذلك أيضاً للطائرة التي تتعرض لها الدوامة وتضع التيارات القوية في الأعماق جداً لمأساة السفينة أو الطائرة، اذ تجرف حطامها بعيداً عن مكان الحوادث لمئات الكيلو مترات. أما الساعات التي تأخرت عشر دقائق في طائرة الركاب المدنية، التي اختفت في شاشة الرادار أيضاً فإنه في حالة انحناء الفراغ تضاعفت كتلة الطائرة أثناء التحليق مرتين تقريباً، ولو كانت الطائرة أقرب الى مركز الدوامة لأدّت زيادة الجاذبية الى كارثة.. وشذوذ الجاذبية هذا يفسر اختفاء الطائرة من شاشات الرادارات حيث انحرفت الإشارات في الفراغ المنحني، ولم تعد إلى أجهزة الاستقبال الرادارية إلا بعد عشر دقائق، وشذوذ الجاذبية لايتوقف على دوران الدوامات المائية بل على البنية الداخلية للأرض. وقد أثبت رواد الفضاء الأميركان بوساطة مقياس «الارتفاع بدراسة التذبذب» أن منطقة المحيط في مثلث برمودا مقعرة بنحو 25متراً ولم يتمكنوا من دراسة تغير الجاذبية فيها لأنها تمتزج مع خلفية جاذبية الكرة الأرضية، حيث أن قوة جاذبية سفينتهم الفضائية تكون ضعيفة في المدار، ولكن في السفن أو الطائرات فإن قوة شذوذ الجاذبية فوق منطقة «مثلث برمودا» يمكنها تعطيب الأنظمة الميكانيكية لأجهزة الملاحة الجوية أو البحرية،وتتذبذب البوصلات، ويمكن لشدة هذا الشذوذ أن تتغير باستمرار ؛وهذا مايؤدي لتفسيرات نفسية قد تجعل طواقم السفن والبواخر يهربون منها وهم يراقبون جنون البوصلات والأجهزة الأخرى، ويمكن أن يؤدي ذلك إلى هلاكهم. وتذكر بعض الروايات أنه في منطقة برمودا عادت طائرات إلى مطاراتها قبل الوقت المحدد بدقائق كأن هناك رياحاً مؤاتية تدفعها دون أن تسجل الأرصاد الجوية شيئاً، وسبب ذلك _ يردف تلالايفسكي _ أنه إذا ما مر الصاروخ المنطلق في الفضاء مثلاً بجسم ذي كتلة ضخمة «كالكوكب» تقوم الجاذبية الزائدة بجعله يطير بسرعة دون أن يستهلك مزيداً من الوقود... ويؤكد العالم الكبير أن هناك مناطق أخرى فوق سطح الأرض تتعرض لشذوذ في الجاذبية كمنطقة بحر الشيطان قرب سواحل اليابان حيث تختفي السفن منذ قرون دون أن تترك أثراً، وقد أعلنته الحكومة اليابانية منطقة خطيرة على الملاحة البحرية في حين أن السبب يعود لتغير شدة الجاذبية التي ذكرناها. ‏ 

تبدو النظرية مقنعة وربما يأتي المستقبل بالجواب على صحتها ببراهين مؤكدة رغم أن بعض الفيزيائيين يترددون في الموافقة عليها.

----------


## The Gentle Man

سبحان الله
لغز محير
ولغز صعب ينحل
يعني الواحد صار يخاف يروح بالسفينه لاميركا الوسطى او يركب طائرة رايحه لهناك خوف منه


سبحان الله 
يسلموا احمد على المعلومات الرائعه

----------


## زهره التوليب

سبحان الله 
  مشكوراحمد

----------


## محمد العزام

سبحان الله 

بالفعل ظاهرة غريبة جدا 


مشكور احمد

----------


## Tiem

صار الواحد يخاف يركب طيارات تجاه اميركا 
تحياتي على المعلومات الحلوة
تحياتي الحارة
تيم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 



> وفي الخامس من كانون الأول عام /1945/ قامت خمس طائرات تابعة للبحرية الأمريكية من قاعدة (فورت لادرديل) في رحلات استطلاعية تدريبية اعتيادية بوقود يكفيها لآلاف الأميال، كانت الساعة الثانية ظهراً والشمس ساطعة والرياح الشمالية شرقية معتدلة، وفي الساعة الثالثة والربع بعد انتهاء التدريبات تلقّى برج المراقبة رسالة غريبة من قائد التشكيل: «الموقف غير مفهوم، لم نعد نرى طريق الغرب.. كل شيء يبدو معطلاً، لا نعرف أين نحن وفي أي اتجاه؟» وبعد دقائق تلقّى البرج كلمات جديدة «أحاول أن أجد القاعدة كأنني فوق كنيسة لكنني لا أستطيع تعيين انخفاضها وجهة البرج» وأجابه البرج: «طر شمالاً حيث تكون الشمس جهة الشاطئ تصل القاعدة». أجاب: «طرنا قبل قليل فوق إحدى الجزر الصغيرة ولم نشاهد جزراً أخرى» كان يبدو أنهم فقدوا اتجاههم تماماً، وصار البرج لا يسمع أحاديث الطيارين بسبب التشويش ولم يتمكن من إيصال نداءاته إليهم؛ ولكنه كان يتلقى نتفاً من أحاديثهم فيما بينهم التي دارت حول نفاد الوقود والبوصلات المجنونة.. ‏




و كمان كانت بعض رسائلهم بتقول : البوصلة لا تعمل نظن أننا اصبحنا بالفضاء !! 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
سبحانك يا ربي ...

(وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا ) 

يعطيك العافيه أحمد .. 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يقول (ايفان اندرسون) العالم المعروف: «لم نستبعد وجود تطوّر حضاري تحت الماء؟ المياه تشغل ثلاثة أرباع كوكب الأرض في حين لا تشغل اليابسة سوى الربع وأغلب بقاع اليابسة غير مسكون، فما الذي يمنع وجود حضارة متطورة لكائنات عاقلة قد تكون متطورة عن البشر تحت الماء؟..»؟ ‏ 

عدة مرّات شوهدت أجسام تتحرك تحت الماء وتخرج منه بسرعة خارقة متجهة نحو الفضاء الخارجي، كأنها تعمل على الطاقة الذرية؛ طاقة الاندماج النووي وليس الانشطار.. كما شوهدت أيضاً أجسام مجهولة الهوية في المنطقة في أوقات مختلفة. ‏ 

بس انا هاد اللي لفت انتباهي اكثر شي !

شكرا لمشاركتكم

----------


## آلجوري

> يقول (ايفان اندرسون) العالم المعروف: «لم نستبعد وجود تطوّر حضاري تحت الماء؟ المياه تشغل ثلاثة أرباع كوكب الأرض في حين لا تشغل اليابسة سوى الربع وأغلب بقاع اليابسة غير مسكون، فما الذي يمنع وجود حضارة متطورة لكائنات عاقلة قد تكون متطورة عن البشر تحت الماء؟..»؟ ‏





> عدة مرّات شوهدت أجسام تتحرك تحت الماء وتخرج منه بسرعة خارقة متجهة نحو الفضاء الخارجي، كأنها تعمل على الطاقة الذرية؛ طاقة الاندماج النووي وليس الانشطار.. كما شوهدت أيضاً أجسام مجهولة الهوية في المنطقة في أوقات مختلفة. ‏ 
> 
> بس انا هاد اللي لفت انتباهي اكثر شي ! 
> شكرا لمشاركتكم


 

ممكن يكون عالم من الجن ... أو أشياء احنا لسنا ما عرفناها بعلومنا الحالية ..

----------


## معاذ القرعان

انا المعلومة اللي بعرفها انه مثلث برمودا واقع على مركز الجاذبية الارضية

----------


## دليلة

ياسبحان الله

يسلمو احمد على المعلومة والطرح المميز

----------

